# What is your favorite tinned tobacco?



## wolfmanxiii (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I've mostly smoked drugstore blends and bulk blends from a local tobacconist (all lane and altadis stuff of course). I've tried a few tinned blends, but have been getting the itch again. So, tell me about some of your favorite tinned tobaccos; I need some idea as to what to put on my next purchase. Both aromatics and non-aromatics are welcome.

I'll start:

Sam Gawith Bracken Flake
Dan Tobacco Vanilla Honeydew
GL Pease Charing Cross


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

GL Pease Fillmore


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

G L Pease Westminster and Orlik Golden Flake are a couple that I've been enjoying.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Erinmore Flake, though to be fair I haven't tried too many pipe tobaccos, and I haven't tried Erinmore since it changed hands.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

hmmm that's a tough one but here goes.
PS Lux twist flake, love it, a nice virgina with a cavandish press, and a nice lite top dressing, which you will keep scratching your head wondering what it is 
MacBaren's Navy flake really great navy flake, sip it slow least you get tongue bite. 
Hal of the wind, great straight virgina, great strawish/grassish notes thoughout the entire bowl.
C&D Exhusted Rooster, nice virgina/burley with figgish raisen notes.
GLP Union square another great Virgina flake with the taste of hay, heh.
PS Navy flake, at 1st I didn't like this because I was tasting anything, long story, but the 2nd time around and with me exhaling through my nose and tasting everything, it's a great navy flake, and cheap to buy.
I could go on, but should stop heheh
sure others BoB will chip in
troy


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Right now it's Frog Morton on the Town.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Stanwell Melange - This one makes my mouth water every time i open the tin.

Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening - I love the finish on this one, it's like eating warm pancakes.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im very very new to this as well but after the last week and me getting my first order, my faves so far are:
Peterson's Irish Flake
Bob's Chocolate Flake
Peterson's 3P's
GL Pease Blackpoint


very nice smokes, Im really enjoying this new hobby...


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Escudo!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Right now it's Dunhill Standard Mild but G.L. Pease Yenidje Highlander is a close second.

Vanilla Honeydew is not a bad choice for a good aro!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Autumn Evening
Grey Havens
Any of the Frogs

would be my recommendations.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Right now, Frog Morton on the Town or Artisan's Blend.


----------



## Johnnyboy (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd say it's a toss up between Mississippi Mud and FVF for me...


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Grey Havens and 3P's are my favorites right now.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Lately, I have been enjoying Dominican Glory among my favorites.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Frog Morton on the Town...but Brebbia Sinfonia is a CLOSE second!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Terrier said:


> Lately, I have been enjoying Dominican Glory among my favorites.


Escudo, fvf,


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Escudo
FVF
BBF
3 Oaks Syrian
Maltese Falcon


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now it's Chelsea Morning. I think I'm still in the honeymoon phase with this stuff, but man it's good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

At this time my favorite tin is GL Pease Westminster. Now you should note that I have more tins that are on the way right now and my favorite might change tomorrow.:juggle:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

A few SG blends:

Golden Glow/Medium Virginia Flake
Best Brown Flake
Full Virginia Flake
Squadron Leader

But these are difficult to find and get sold out fast wherever they pop up.


Others tinned blends that are easier to find:

Orlik Golden Sliced
Rattrays Hal-O-the-Wynd
Rattrays Accountants Mixture
Esoterica Tilbury
Esoterica Dunbar

And a few bulks:

Hearth&Home Classic Burley Kake
Hearth&Home Anniversary Kake
Hearth&Home Daybreak
Hearth&Home Namaste
Hearth&Home Rolando's Own
HPCS Trout Stream
Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

FVF
Hal O' the Wynd
Balkan Sasieni
Union Square
Opening Night

That's pretty much my A list, though the order changes from day to day.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> GL Pease Fillmore


Well DUHH! I thought everyone knew the glory of the Fillmore by now.:rotfl:

Yes, that was supposed to be a funny.:wave:


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Current favorites:

Reiner LGF
PS LNF
SG Saint James Flake


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

MacBaren seems to be my favorite tinned tobacco. Roll Cake, Navy flake, Vanilla flake are my standards.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

SG Celtic Talisman! Been loving it.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Mmmm... I cracked into a tin of Golden Glow Broken Virginia Flake. Very nice.


----------



## wolfmanxiii (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a ton of replies in a short span, THANKS A TON GUYS!!

A lot of delicious sounding baccy's on here, keep em coming guys! I'm compiling a list :woohoo:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Two that I've been getting into quite a bit are Grey Havens and Tudor Castle.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now I'm pretty consistently smoking Frog Morton On the Town and Mac Baren Mixture Flake.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

solani silver flake and mcconnell scottish cake have been floating my boat of late


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Marlin Flake and Dunhill Nightcap


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

I have only purchased one tin, Sillems Counsilor. It is a pretty good VaPer (not as tasty as LNF or Anni Kake) and the winner by default.


----------

